# Blyxa Japonica turning red?!



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

I just changed over from low light to high light on my tanks.
Excel dosed, 5.5 gallons. my light is a 14 watt t8 7500k diy fixture.
My plants have exploded!
I'm thrilled, and the blyxa looks super awesome, Im just surprised at the color change. kinda reminds me of Erios Blood Vomit, because the red is only in the very center of the plant, not on the tips or anywhere else.
Thoughts?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I've noticed the same under high lighting.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Under high lighting blyxa will change from a green to a red color.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Let's see your diy light

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

My blyxa was turning to a dark red and was sending up stocks/stems to the water surface to flower. It was too big so I sold it before I could see it turn fully red and flower.

I had smaller pieces under shade for a month or so and I love its green colour. I dont like the bronze/light red transition colour though.

I made a topic with pics about my blyxa a lil while ago here.

Heres my thread

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=395378&highlight=


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

samee said:


> My blyxa was turning to a dark red and was sending up stocks/stems to the water surface to flower. It was too big so I sold it before I could see it turn fully red and flower.
> 
> I had smaller pieces under shade for a month or so and I love its green colour. I dont like the bronze/light red transition colour though.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what mine is doing. I find it really pretty and eye catching. 

Ill upload a pic of my light fixture. My brother in law is a matter electrician, he literally made this for me on his lunch break one day. He brought me the new bulb last week.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

samee said:


> My blyxa was turning to a dark red and was sending up stocks/stems to the water surface to flower. It was too big so I sold it before I could see it turn fully red and flower.
> 
> I had smaller pieces under shade for a month or so and I love its green colour. I dont like the bronze/light red transition colour though.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Heres my blyxa. Sorry the pics are such low quality, these are taken from my husbands cell phone. We are in dire need of an actual camera around here. LOL





And here is my light fixture. I do get some bleed through because Im using this light to span two five gallons. But it works super well, Im even having great luck growing HC with this light!


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Red/Copper Byxa = Happy Blyxa. This is the nornal coloration under high lighting. With less light it will turn a bright green.


----------

